# FS: $5 Birdsnest, Rasta, Fairy Duster, Bright Green Monti



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Red Acan 
(5-6 heads): $20.








(8-9 heads): $25









Bright Green Monti. $10-15.









Rainbow monti that has encrusted onto a feather duster (died long time ago) tube. $15. 









Just added a few goodies..

















Candy Apple Red 
(2 polyps) $20 1 Frag Left









Rasta 
(1 polyp) $20
(2 polyps) $40









Fairy Duster Palys. Only small Frag left
(1 large polyp) $10
(1 small polyp) $5


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold 1 small acan. Added 1 Green Rhodatic.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Clearing out the acans so I have room to frag some zoas n palys. 
2 left...

Rainbow monti that has encrusted onto a feather duster (died no time ago) tube. $15


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Meteor shower, bubble, rainbow and 1 acan pending...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Meteor Shower is gone.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold some plus couple of "No Show". Please see Post #1 for updates. Oh also have leather frags for $5. Pick up available tonight n tomorrow.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Three zoas/palys colonies gone!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

1 last acan left. Still have lot of bright green monti. Large frags!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Added some fancy zoas/palys. 

Only a couple frags of each...

Here are some close-up pics:

Candy Apple Red 
(2 polyps) $20









Rasta 
(1 polyp) $20
(2 polyps) $40









Fairy Duster Palys
(1 large polyp) $10
(1 small polyp) $5


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

1 CAR + 1 FD pending...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Adding a nice frag of Fruit loops for $15

Mother colony


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Fruitloops Sold! Both large Fairy Duster Sold... Only small one is available. 1 CAR Sold! 1 Left.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Heading to Rmd Monday afternoon. Possible meet up @ KE or Rmd.
__________________


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

*Price lowered! Clearing out the frag rack for some new acans n zoas. 
*
Rasta
1 polyp ($15)
2 polyps + 1 baby ($30)

Candy Apple Red
2 big polyps ($15)

Pink Fairy Duster
1 polyp ($5)

Red Acans
7+ heads ($20)

Bright green monti
Fresh cut ($10-$15)


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

CAR n Acan Sold!

These are the ones left:

Rasta
1 polyp ($15)
2 polyps + 1 baby ($30)

Pink Fairy Duster
1 polyp ($5)

Bright green monti
Fresh cut ($10-$15)

NEW:
Birdsnest - My first SPS. Easy & affordable. Perfect water tester for those who want to get into SPS.
2" Frag ($5)

Picture of Mother Colony


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Fairy Duster and 1frag of Rasta pending...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Birdsnest n Duster are gone. Only Rasta and Bright Green Monti left.


----------

